# what is with this deer?



## Woodi (Nov 8, 2009)

I took this photo of her from my front deck. They're very tame, cuz I feed them in wintertime. But this gal looks like she's wearing her coat backwards! What do you make of it? Could it be a wound?


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I took this photo of her from my front deck. They're very tame, cuz I feed them in wintertime. But this gal looks like she's wearing her coat backwards! What do you make of it? Could it be a wound?



wow... never seen that before...and ive seen quite a few deer in my lifetime... probably in the thousands...

My best guess is injury or birth defect... Could have been something from running into barbed wire or something like that?? 

Very Strange ...

Got any Nuclear Power Plants Closeby?? maybe she was born backwards lol


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 8, 2009)

it's a good picture, it doesn't look like there is any blood..


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> it's a good picture, it doesn't look like there is any blood..



Yeah whatever it is it looks like it has long since healed...couldve been an open wound?

Or maybe its like deer-stretch-marks from having more than a few offspring at once??


----------



## Woodi (Nov 8, 2009)

I will ask some local deer hunters. They seem to know deer anatomy very well (go figure).

Ian, that is not the usual area where birth takes place. :roll:  However, there is a uranium mine not too far away. Could be a birth defect too. Her eyes look bright, and she looks otherwise healthy. So strange!


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I will ask some local deer hunters. They seem to know deer anatomy very well (go figure).
> 
> Ian, that is not the usual area where birth takes place. :roll:  However, there is a uranium mine not too far away. Could be a birth defect too. Her eyes look bright, and she looks otherwise healthy. So strange!



lol I know its not the usual area... lol ... but ya never know  im thinking if her belly was suuuuuuuper bloated...might have stretched to over the size it usually does...although i wonder if uranium tastes like salt...cause if it does maybe she was thinkin a block of uranium was a salt lick?? lol


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe its a cowlick? Beautiful deer.


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

hahhahahahahaha good one


----------



## Jody (Nov 8, 2009)

She could have just been laying down funny on a log or something that pushed her hair back.  Like a dog with an inside out ear kinda?  I know my hair looks like that in the morning.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 8, 2009)

O.k where did the picture go? I wanted to show my ds. :cry:


----------



## IanT (Nov 9, 2009)

lol I still see it?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 9, 2009)

Its back, but the kids are at school now.


----------



## IanT (Nov 9, 2009)

lol.... Im interested in finding out what it is!!


----------



## TessC (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a friend who's a wildlife rehabilitator, so I can ask her, now I'm curious about Ms. Deer's wonky spot.


----------



## twilightluver (Nov 9, 2009)

i let a game wARDEN  pal look and he said it is more than likely a deffect from birth,then again, an old wound.. said  he has seen this once in his life..so..i guess we r back where we started..lol


----------

